
Why electric cars are only as clean as their power supply - lucodibidil
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/dec/08/electric-car-emissions-climate-change
======
Neliquat
I can't help but feel we will look back on charged battery electric cars as an
engineering dead-end (once again, 100 years later). I still think turbines,
with modern manufacturering tech, are the best short term way forward, and
what we now call nuclear or even quantum phenomena will be the catalyst for
long term power. Fact is, petrol still has better energy density than any
other tech. Additionally, the bulk of toxic pollutants produced by cars are
not from the tailpipe but from brake pads, manufacturing, and end of life. 3
things electrics (and hybrids) are notorious for being bad at.

I love the IDEA of a 'clean' car, but it is just ego driven NIMBY-ism
masquerading as a virtue signal.

